# Cheapest Mooring/ marinas in NJ?



## bmacfarquhar (Jan 12, 2010)

I am looking to get a boat and put it on a moor for a while before heading off on a voyage. I currently live in central Jersey but am pulling up the anchor so to speak and will soon live aboard and be rid of my apt. I was wondering if anyone knew of cheap mooring in NJ or NY? I know the Raritan bay area runs around 2.5 grand which doesn't seem very cheap for a moor - I wonder if LBI or Atlantic city might get cheaper as one moves away from NYC? If anyone can give me a tip on cheap mooring I'd greatly appreciate it. Also anyone know a cheap haul out place to work on a boat? I've heard there are some dirt cheap places somewhere in the Bronx but I dont know where and would probably prefer to head south anyway...


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

A mooring at brown's on the Cheesequake is about $40 a foot. There is a free place on Staten Island, but it has a long waiting list.


----------



## bmacfarquhar (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you know what time period that 40 dollars per foot is for? I hope to be out of here this summer but may have to pay for a whole season as transient dockage is probably far more expensive...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

How about anchoring up behind Sandy Hook?


----------



## edguy3 (Jul 7, 2009)

$40 per foot is for the whole season. ( May 1 to Oct 15) 
I'd guess that if space is available there is room for negotiation. 
/ed


----------

